# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  David Adams, fmr. Rand Paul campaign manager, talks Massie possibly challenging McConnell

## Gage

Skip to 3:00.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkMmQgjf4Y

----------


## Sola_Fide

He's right.  I knew Rand would be a superstar going forward and I have the same feeling about Thomas.

----------


## trey4sports

That would be the bees knees. I would just be concerned that Massie would lose and subsequently lose his US Rep seat at a time when we are still very very low on nationwide liberty advocates.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

I'd rather him take Rand's seat if he runs for President.

----------


## LibertyEagle

//

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I'd rather him take Rand's seat if he runs for President.


This!

----------


## TCE

A Freshman U.S. Congressman challenging the most powerful Republican Senator in Washington? Hello bad idea! In 2020? Sure, but by then, Massie will have quite a few terms under his belt and McConnell may turn around and retire. In 2014, McConnell will win big unless Massie gets millions upon millions of dollars. Also, inb4 "but the U.S. will cease to exist by 2020."

----------


## trey4sports

McConnell is not all that liked at this point...

----------


## QWDC

Eh, I don't see any one being able to take out Mitch at this point, he is the probably the GOP establishment's #1 guy behind Romney.  Who knows though, I never thought I would see someone beat the Kentucky good ol' boy system until Rand won. I still hope Mitch has a change of heart about running again, I think he will be 72 in 2014.  If not, at least we can be 99% sure it will be his last go around.

----------


## Matt Collins

I have no insider knowledge here or anything, but Rand could challenge Mitch and then Thomas could take Rand's seat, especially if Rand wins. That would be very expensive, and I bet if Rand were to challenge Mitch, he would probably decide to retire instead of putting up a fight at his age.

 On the other hand, when Rand and I were planning his run for Senate back in 2009, he was adamant he wasn't going to primary Bunning so I tend to doubt he would go against Mitch. I just don't think it's his style, although I'd be there cheering him on if he did! Either way I am sure it's in the back of Mitch's mind because Rand is VERY powerful in Kentucky these days; he's definately a threat to Mitch's power structure.

I will have to say that many people around Ron/Rand have fantasized about a McConnell primary from Rand, so it has been discussed, but not seriously to my knowledge. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it happening though.

----------


## Matt Collins

> In 2014, McConnell will win big unless Massie gets millions upon millions of dollars. Also, inb4 "but the U.S. will cease to exist by 2020."


If Thomas is the next "Ron Paul" in Congress, then it will be time for us to step up to the plate

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I have no insider knowledge here or anything, but Rand could challenge Mitch and then Thomas could take Rand's seat, especially if Rand wins. That would be very expensive, and I bet if Rand were to challenge Mitch, he would probably decide to retire instead of putting up a fight at his age.
> 
>  On the other hand, when Rand and I were planning his run for Senate back in 2009, he was adamant he wasn't going to primary Bunning so I tend to doubt he would go against Mitch. I just don't think it's his style, although I'd be there cheering him on if he did! Either way I am sure it's in the back of Mitch's mind because Rand is VERY powerful in Kentucky these days; he's definately a threat to Mitch's power structure.
> 
> I will have to say that many people around Ron/Rand have fantasized about a McConnell primary from Rand, so it has been discussed, but not seriously to my knowledge. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it happening though.


I realize this is feeding your ego, but should you even be posting this stuff on an open board?

----------


## Matt Collins

> I realize this is feeding your ego, but should you even be posting this stuff on an open board?


Trust me, the establishment has thought through all of this stuff already.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Have fun running against McConnell, who will have Rand's endorsement and financial support.

----------


## Spoa

> Have fun running against McConnell, who will have Rand's endorsement and financial support.


I doubt he will actively campaign for McConnell. I think he will either endorsed Thomas Massie or sit on the sidelines. He will probably do what Senator Mike Lee did in Utah when faced with the choice of Hatch vs. Lijendiquist and sit on the sidelines. Most senators have a policy of not endorsing the opponents of sitting senators of the same party. I personally don't think Thomas Massie will run for senate after just one term in congress. I think someone like Phil Moffett would be better.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I think its terrible strategy to take on McConnell.  Rand runs for President in 2016, Massie runs as Rand's replacement in Senate; then we have another liberty candidate step up and run for Massie's House seat, perhaps Mr. Hightower.  Do that and the liberty movement will be power brokers in Kentucky for decades!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

double post

----------


## BamaAla

I can't imagine that he is very popular in Kentucky (Mitch) right now, so I think it would be amazing. As far as Rand running for Prez in '16, unless he becomes crazy popular in the next 4 years, I don't really like that idea; I don't want him giving up his seat in the Senate.

----------


## David Adams

Great to see the movement coming along so well that this kind of speculation is seriously discussed. Lots more ahead. Thanks for keeping up the fight.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Great to see the movement coming along so well that this kind of speculation is seriously discussed. Lots more ahead. Thanks for keeping up the fight.


David,

Did you support Thomas in the primary?  Why or why not?

----------


## David Adams

Yes. Best candidate in the race.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Yes. Best candidate in the race.


I only ask because there were rumors that you didn't, and I didn't know what to believe.

----------


## trey4sports

I heard you were doing some consulting in MO CD 1 (Robyn Hamlin) is that true?

----------


## David Adams

Sola, I heard those rumors too, after the fact. Somehow I think Harry Reid was involved.

trey4sports, yes I'm trying to help.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

//

----------


## cindy25

instead of challenging McConnell why not wait a year and run for gov.  its open, no risk of the house seat, and is a better spring board to the nomination.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> instead of challenging McConnell why not wait a year and run for gov.  its open, no risk of the house seat, and is a better spring board to the nomination.


Because Phil Moffett has his sights set on the governor's seat, and he can probably win this time.

----------


## Smart3

Massie has to prove his worth by 3 terms of a solid voting record before he should be considered for the Senate job. You can't expect KY to replace McConnell easily. If Massie ran against him in 2014, it'd be a Pelosi-Dennis type election. 

and besides, the Dems may actually take the seat from McConnell, they've got a lot of strong candidates.

----------


## Aratus

> I have no insider knowledge here or anything, but Rand could challenge Mitch and then Thomas could take Rand's seat, especially if Rand wins. That would be very expensive, and I bet if Rand were to challenge Mitch, he would probably decide to retire instead of putting up a fight at his age.
> 
>  On the other hand, when Rand and I were planning his run for Senate back in 2009, he was adamant he wasn't going to primary Bunning so I tend to doubt he would go against Mitch. I just don't think it's his style, although I'd be there cheering him on if he did! Either way I am sure it's in the back of Mitch's mind because Rand is VERY powerful in Kentucky these days; he's definately a threat to Mitch's power structure.
> 
> I will have to say that many people around Ron/Rand have fantasized about a McConnell primary from Rand, so it has been discussed, but not seriously to my knowledge. If I were a betting man, I would not bet on it happening though.


its sorta like tom davis or jack hunter just has to challenge sen. lindsey graham in 
short order so as to do the thoroughgoing run in 6 years time that is 100% serious.
rand paul timed himself to the max and went to the senate with 60% in the primary 
and 60% in the general election. his run is classically meteoric & 100% out of the blue.

----------


## Libertea Party

I think it's important for us to get in position to challenge McConnell. We don't need another Republican majority that grows government again. McConnell has a couple of years to prove himself. *If he doesn't then he needs to go*. ALL conservatives of all stripes will agree and it won't matter who they hire.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Why does anyone listen to Adams? He was working against Massie for Gary Moore.

----------


## kathy88

*BUMP*

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I think it's important for us to get in position to challenge McConnell. We don't need another Republican majority that grows government again. McConnell has a couple of years to prove himself. *If he doesn't then he needs to go*. ALL conservatives of all stripes will agree and it won't matter who they hire.


That may be a little more difficult after the news today.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Why does anyone listen to Adams? He was working against Massie for Gary Moore.


lol....that's what I was trying to ask him about.  He seemed to deny it.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> lol....that's what I was trying to ask him about.  He seemed to deny it.


NKYReporter = David Adams. http://nkyreporter.blogspot.com/

He also denies selling Hightower out.

----------


## Aratus

> Skip to 3:00.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkkMmQgjf4Y





> He's right.  I knew Rand would be a superstar going forward and I have the same feeling about Thomas.


has mitch mcconnell just made it possible for jesse benton and david adams to REALLY go at it in the 2014 KY GOP senate primary?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> has mitch mcconnell just made it possible for jesse benton and david adams to REALLY go at it in the 2014 KY GOP senate primary?


No.

----------


## QWDC

Eh, if you really, really want to take on Mitch in 2014, it might just be best to pull a Mark Clayton and get someone to go for the D nomination.  Kentucky democrats are still pretty conservative so it might be a good fit.  No need for Massie to commit political suicide at this point in his career.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> NKYReporter = David Adams. http://nkyreporter.blogspot.com/
> 
> He also denies selling Hightower out.


Can't argue with that.  I wonder why the deception though?

----------


## brandon

> NKYReporter = David Adams. http://nkyreporter.blogspot.com/
> 
> He also denies selling Hightower out.


Proof?


And selling out hightower....as in the myspace thing?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Proof?
> 
> 
> And selling out hightower....as in the myspace thing?


Other than those that know him saying it.... Also, I've seen his emails to Jake Payne on the Hightower thing. He's a rat bastard.

----------

